# Erneuerung Pumpe



## Bjoern81 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben letzten Sommer ein Haus mit Schwimmteich gekauft. Da ich beim Teichbau nicht beteiligt war, kommt nun die Phase, in der ich verstehen möchte wie der Teich so funktioniert.

Probleme gibts mit dem Teich nicht, insofern die Wasserqualität sehr gut ist.
Allerdings denke ich der Teich könnte etwas grüner werden und die Pumpentechnik ist glaube ich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Hier mal ein Überblick über den Teich:
Bau war 2005 als Schwimmteich ohne Fischbesatz. Größe des Schwimmbereichs ist 5,60*3,75m, ebener Boden mit Steinplatten ausgelegt. Außen herum dann 2 Flachwasserzonen mit Kies. Siehe auch angehängtes Bild. Wassermenge sind 36.000 Liter.
Die Vorbesitzer haben dann irgendwann 3 Kois, 10 Goldorfen und 6 Goldfische reingesetzt, vermutlich weil sie den Teich nicht zum Schwimmen genutzt haben und mehr Leben drin wollten...
Es gibt einen externen Pumpenschacht, indem eine KSB Filtra 6.4 E Pumpe ihr Werk verrichtet. Der Teichbauer war letzten Monat hier und meinte das Wasser wird durch den Kies gefiltert, unten im Kiesbett wird das Wasser von der Pumpe angesaugt, gefiltert und über die Kaskade zurück geführt.

Wir sind soweit mit dem Teich zufrieden, da das Wasser klar ist. Das Sediment werde ich demnächst absaugen (habe dafür den Pondovac 4 gekauft), sobald einem im Wasser nicht mehr die Füße abfrieren.

Ins Kiesbett sollen dann weitere Pflanzen... und nun hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe... die Pflanzen müssen dann je in einen Pflanzkorb mit Erde, den ich dann im Kies vergrabe oder?

Die zweite Änderung soll eine neue Pumpe sein. Die jetzige (http://www.poolpowershop.de/Schwimm...ra-Schwimmbadpumpe-6E-Filtra-6E-230-Volt.html) verbraucht 650 Watt und es gibt wohl Pumpen mit gleicher Fördermenge, die nur einen Bruchteil davon verbrauchen.
Die Pumpe läuft bei uns von 7-11 und 17-23 Uhr. Eine neue Pumpe hätte sich also schon im ersten Jahr rentiert.
Die Frage ist nun aber, welche Pumpe nehme ich da?
Ich kenne mich mit der Technik nicht aus, habe mich eingelesen und anscheinend bestimmt die "Wassersäule" die Fördermenge. Ist damit der Höhenunterschied gemeint, den das Wasser bis zur Pumpe überwinden muss? Der Eingang der Pumpe ist bei uns 55cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, angesaugt wird das Wasser im Kiesbett vermutlich auch in der Höhe etwa oder etwas darunter.
Bei der KSB Pumpe steht z.B. 6m³ Leistung bei 8m Wassersäule. Habe bei Oase geschaut und dort hat z.B. die "Aquamax 8000 Dry" (100 Watt) 7500 Liter Leistung bei max. 3m Wassersäule.
Bei der KSB steht noch etwas von einem "großen Vorfilter". Was ist damit gemeint?
Wäre die Pumpe ein guter Ersatz oder eine andere? Ich möchte die Förderleistung eigentlich so beibehalten, damit das Wasser so klar bleibt, oder etwas weniger, müsste ich dann testen.

Ohje ist ein langer Text geworden, hoffe jemand hat bis zum Ende durchgehalten und kann mir helfen.
Gruß
Björn


----------



## günter-w (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erneuerung Pumpe*

Hallo Björn, herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. dein Schwimmteich sieht ja super aus herzlichen Glückwunsch meist ist es umgekehrt wenn das Haus verkauft wird der Teich in einem desolatem Zustand. So zu deinen Fragen Die Pflanzen setze bitte nicht in Erde nehme Kiessand das sie besser durchwurzeln bei dem Kiesfilter ist es besser in Körbe zu setzen die mit einem dünnen Vlies ausgelegt werden das der Sand nicht durchläuft. Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um eien selbstansaugende Pumpe mit einem eigenen Vorfilter. ich gehe davon aus das da nichts reinkommt wenn durch den Kiesfilter angesaugt wird. Für deine neue Pumpe ist die Förderhohe und die Pumpenkennlinie entscheidend. die Förderhöhe setzt sich zusammen aus der Höhe zwischen Wasserspiegel und Auslaufhöhe, der Rohrlänge  und dem Durchmesser der Leitung von Pumpe zum Auslauf ich könnte mir vorstellen das du da mit eier Opimax 10000 ganz gut hinkommst. die hab ich bei einem änhnlichen dimenssioniertenmTeich schon mal eingebaut und hat prima funktioniert. Hier solltest du noch genau hinschauen. Ich hab in deinem Profil PLZ 76*** gelesen scheint nicht alzu weit von mir weg zu sein. wenn du willst kannst auch gerne bei mir vorbeischauen zum Erfahrungsaustauch.


----------



## Bjoern81 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erneuerung Pumpe*

Hallo Günter,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe mir die Optimax Pumpe angeschaut und 1/10 Stromverbrauch gegenüber der jetzigen Pumpe wäre natürlich schön.
Ich habe noch ein weiteres Bild vom Pumpenschacht angehängt.
Die KSB filtra Pumpe hat anscheinend zwei Eingänge und einen Ausgang und die beiden Eingänge werden auch beide genutzt.
Die Optimax und auch die Aquamax dry Pumpe haben je nur einen Ein- und Ausgang.
Wie würde man das dann umsetzen? Die Eingänge verbinden, wie es auch mit den Ausgangsrohren gemacht wurde?
Ich weiß gar nicht wieso überhaupt zwei Rohre für den Wasserausgang vorhanden sind. Das Wasser aus der Pumpe wird über die kleine Kaskade zurück in den Teich geführt.

Bei den Pumpen von Oase steht nichts von einem "Vorfilter". Ist der nicht notwendig?

Die Chance zur Besichtigung deines Teichs würde ich gerne nutzen, wir wohnen nur eine halbe Stunde entfernt. Melde mich später telefonisch.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## günter-w (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erneuerung Pumpe*

Hallo Bjön, gehe mal davon aus das du meine Seite angeschaut hast, dann weist du ja wie du mich erreichen kannst. So nun zu deinen Fragen. 
Die zwei Rohre auf der Saugseite kommen vermutlich von der Ringleitung die um den Badebereich liegt oder von einem zusätzlichen Skimmer den kann ich allerdings auf deinen Bildern nicht erkennen. 
Zum Vorfilter, wirst du vermutlich nicht brauchen, daher hab ich dich ja gefragt ob der Vorfilter in der Pumpe viele Schmutzpartickel auffängt. wenn nicht kannst du das vernachlässigen.
Die zwei Leitungen auf der Druckseite ist jetzt Spekulation da nur eine zum absperren ist. Eine geht zur Kaskade. Ist das der Stein in dem Bogen  und links daneben sitzt der Pumenschacht? die zweite Leitung kann ebenfalls dort hingehen oder wird an einer anderen Stelle unter dem Wasserspiegel eingeleitet. Was passiert eigendlich wenn du den Kugelhan zu machst. Am einfachsten währe wenn du wüstest wer den Teich gebaut hat.


----------

